# EMT- NREMT Study Questions



## mreid99 (Jan 21, 2007)

I was curious to see who would recommend either of these sites for a study aid

1. http://www.emt-national-training.com
2. http://www.nremtpractice.com

Or is there another resource, I am prepping to that the computer test on Feb 6. I've read my material, looked over various study guides and now I would like to do some work with one of these sites, is one better than the other?

Thanks


----------



## emttiv (Jan 21, 2007)

I am a bit biased here...well ok, a whole lot biased because I developed http://www.emt-national-training.com with the help of two Paramedics and 2 EMT-Is.

The biggest difference in the programs is that ours gives you the rationale behind each of the correct answers. This, in our opinion makes ours a much better study tool.

EMTTIV


----------



## AndiBugg (Jan 21, 2007)

You can use www.EMTB.com if its for your basic, it has a review of every chapter in the AAOS book, and a 70 question practice test. Its not the greatest, but every little bit helps.  Also a lot of people say the test prep books you can get from book stores help a lot, and the NREMT website has a copy of the check-off sheets for the practicals. I couldnt tell you about either of the sites you listed, but good luck on your tests.


----------



## fm_emt (Jan 21, 2007)

I've said this so many times that it should be a sticky.

Google for "DOT EMT curriculum" - the first link should be a PDF file. It's kind of a large file, but very informative. It will definitely help you on some of the more peculiar questions that the NR (written) has.

You're on your own for the practicals. ;-)


----------



## slawson (Jan 23, 2007)

*my results...*



mreid99 said:


> I was curious to see who would recommend either of these sites for a study aid
> 
> 1. http://www.emt-national-training.com
> 2. http://www.nremtpractice.com
> ...





i have tried the nremtpractice.com and taken the national registry test. Do not waste your time. The questions that I recieved on nremtpractice.com were no where close to the style, language or even content that was on the test. No recommendation from me.

I can not speak about the other site.

i'll try to post some study questions up for you when I get a chance. i have had about 8 hours of sleep for the last 3 days. its time to hit the hay for me.


----------



## smacphee (Jan 23, 2007)

AndiBugg said:


> You can use www.EMTB.com if its for your basic, it has a review of every chapter in the AAOS book, and a 70 question practice test. Its not the greatest, but every little bit helps.  Also a lot of people say the test prep books you can get from book stores help a lot, and the NREMT website has a copy of the check-off sheets for the practicals. I couldnt tell you about either of the sites you listed, but good luck on your tests.



I agree with you on the AAOS book, it has similar layouts of the questions but I didn't really find anything to help in terms of material.


----------

